# New Home, New Lawn 2019 Journal



## hammelb83 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello,

I've been visiting the site for about a year now, following other people's lawn journeys and now am starting one of my own. We moved into the house about a month ago and the sod has been in for about 2.5 weeks. My immediate goal has been to get the lawn established, watering twice daily. With that seemingly accomplished, my plan is to cut back to watering once in the morning. We'll be installing a fence in a few weeks and I'm working on a landscape plan for early fall. Beyond that, I'm just going to be trying to get a good plan together for the lawn with fertilizer, fungicide, aeration, etc. I'm really impressed with a lot of the lawns on this site, so any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

hammelb83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been visiting the site for about a year now, following other people's lawn journeys and now am starting one of my own. We moved into the house about a month ago and the sod has been in for about 2.5 weeks. My immediate goal has been to get the lawn established, watering twice daily. With that seemingly accomplished, my plan is to cut back to watering once in the morning. We'll be installing a fence in a few weeks and I'm working on a landscape plan for early fall. Beyond that, I'm just going to be trying to get a good plan together for the lawn with fertilizer, fungicide, aeration, etc. I'm really impressed with a lot of the lawns on this site, so any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


Nice piece of property and welcome to TLF!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Welcome to The Lawn Forum! That's a nice looking sod installation!

Do you have an irrigation system (I kind of presume that you do, given your comments about watering twice daily.)

A good thing to do with an irrigation system that is new to you is to do an "irrigation audit" by measuring accumulated irrigation with catch cans (empty tuna cans work pretty well) or little rain gauges for that purpose. This is helpful for determining how long you need to water each zone to deliver say 0.5" of water, as well as determining if you need to make any sprinkler head adjustments to try to even out coverage.


----------

